# Shiatsu massager grave grabber - part three - completing the basic grave grabber



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

For the final steps of the basic grave grabber you will need the Head and hand, two lengths of PVC pipe each 8" long and one 6" long and the fittings




























Step 1 - the Arm

Assembly the two 8" lengths and 2 45degree fittings as shown and attach the hand to the Arm










Step 2 - the Neck

Attach the 60 degree fitting to the 6" PVC pipe










Step 3 - Attaching the head to the neck.

The skull being used is hollow under the jaw bone - to attach the neck to the skull I used the following

First take a 6" length of pool noodle - this has a 1/2" dia hole through



















Next, slide the pool noodle over the PVC










Finally fit the neck assembly into the skull










Hopefully you will have a skull that this method can be applied to. If not you will need to find another method of fitting the neck to your head/skull

Step 4 - assembling the grave grabber

Attach the arm to the left hand side of the massager and the head to the right side










This completes the assembly for the basic grave grabber.










You may need to adjust the placing of the plumbers tape to the massager and/or PVC pipe to get the movement you want, also the positioning of the head and arm.

Dressing the grave grabber will be your choosing, depending on the type of grabber you want and You can pad out the arms using foam pipe wrap.

Over next few weeks I will add alternate builds for the grave grabber, and also builds for cases, coffins etc for the grave grabber to be located in.

Let me know any queries you may have on this how to, or any alternate builds you would like to see an how to on.



*PART 1*








Shiatsu massager grave grabber - part one - preparing...


As promised I have put together a tutorial for a shaistu hacked grave grabber. I don't take any credit for the hack, thanks for this goes to Spooky Sam and all the other haunters that have developed this. This how to has been put together for fellow haunters that would like a guide to the how...




www.halloweenforum.com





*PART 2*








Shiatsu massager grave grabber - part two - the pvc...


For this next step you will need 2 lengths of the PVC pipe, each 5" to 6" in length and two lengths of the plumbers tape 24" long. The plumbers tape is used to hole the PVC Armatures in place and needs to be secured to both the PVC and the massager. Step 1 - First, drill some pilot holes for...




www.halloweenforum.com





*PART 3*








Shiatsu massager grave grabber - part three - completing...


For the final steps of the basic grave grabber you will need the Head and hand, two lengths of PVC pipe each 8" long and one 6" long and the fittings Step 1 - the Arm Assembly the two 8" lengths and 2 45degree fittings as shown and attach the hand to the Arm Step 2 - the Neck Attach...




www.halloweenforum.com





*PART3 (alternate)*








Grave Grabber / Ground Breaker - Part 3 - Alternate...


For the neck, insert the long length of PVC pipe into the 8" piece of pool noodle Fit the neck assembly into the skull. Hopefully you will have a skull that this method can be applied to. If not you will need to find another method of fitting the neck to your head/skull Fit the head and...




www.halloweenforum.com




MOD NOTE: can't locate part 3 alternate images in Herman Secret's albums.


----------



## Variant (May 21, 2009)

This is awesome. Do you have a video of this thing in action?


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Variant said:


> This is awesome. Do you have a video of this thing in action?


I hope to have something posted in the next day or two


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Great tutorial, Herman! I've got a shiatsu, but I was hesitant to start building a prop not knowing exactly what to do. This helps a LOT.
Thanks for taking the time to do this!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

Another great how-to from Herman's Secret! It's like you're reading my mind - first the groundbreaker coffin (which I'm almost done) and now the shiatsu zombie to go in the coffin! Thanks HS. I've seen a number of the shiatsu tutorials around but I can follow your's the easiest.


----------



## DannyK (Sep 21, 2008)

great, now I have to go back to goodwill and look for a shiatsu too!!! Thanks for theidea, it will go great with a slightly modified version of Dave's groundbreaker!

-DK


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Excellent how-to, HS. I have a Shiatsu thats just dying to become a grave grabber. Thanks!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

Yep, picked up a shiatsu at the thrift store for $7. Now just have to finish the tombstones...and the witch...and the sign post...


----------



## UknowMyname (Sep 19, 2008)

just curious to see if you have finished this thing yet? any videos would be helpful too  

im really curious to see how you dressed it and if you added anything to it

kudos on the how to  great job


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

OK ... not sure if this will work but as promised here's a link to the video of the completed grave grabber 

http://home.comcast.net/~uk_teejay/bones1.MOV


----------

